# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Biofertil sac : Maíz híbrido Gran Dorado ventas a nivel nacional !!!

## kscastaneda

*HIBRIDO GRAN DORADO - LA SEMILLA DE MAIZ
(APV-2010)
¡¡¡ DESARROLLADO EN NUESTRAS CONDICIONES !!!* 
Porque te ofertamos siempre lo mejor del mercado; esta vez añadimos a nuestro portafolio La Nueva y Exitosa Semilla de Maíz HIBRIDA GRAN DORADO desarrollado por el Dr. Wilfredo Salhuana Mackee- ORGULLO NACIONAL !!!  GranDorado.jpg 
Mayor rendimiento x ha, mayor adaptabilidad, alta densidad de siembra, mayor precocidad, 100% genetica natural (NO TRANSGENICO), mayor tolerancia a enfermedades. 
Alta precocidad.
Hojas erectas.
Planta porte bajo (2 m) que permite alta densidad de siembra.
Inserción de mazorca baja para rápida cosecha (82 cm).
Relción tuza/corona delgada, buena calidad de grano.
Bracteas de pocas hojas y delgadas que cubren la mazorca, permitiendo un rápido secado, facilitando el despanque.
Un producto de genética avanzada desarrollada en nuestro país.  *Presentación : Bolsas x 60000 mil semillas.*  *NEGOCIE EL MEJOR PRECIO CON :* 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda - RPM *688847 kscastaneda@hotmail.com  *DEPOSITE EN :* 
Cta. (S/.) Scotiabank 000-7516045  *COLOQUE SU ORDEN DE COMPRA :* 
Srta. Katy Fernandez - RPM *0253401 // Telefax : 044-242863 biofertilsac@hotmail.com  *ENVIOS INMEDIATOS A NIVEL NACIONAL - ATENCION OPORTUNA* *+++ NO SOMOS TIENDA SOMOS DISTRIBUIDORES +++* Temas similares: Busco productores o exportadores de granada a nivel nacional Convocatoria de productores de espárragos a nivel nacional Buscamos corresponsales agrarios a nivel nacional CONFERENCIAS Y ASESORIA A NIVEL NACIONAL (Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! Agrobanco capacitó en avances tecnológicos a más de 4,000 productores a nivel nacional

----------


## Ngalindo

Entiendo que la mancha de asfalto está afectando bastante en Chao, este híbrido puede ser afectado por la mancha de asfalto?? Por otro lado, cual es el rendimiento aproximado por Ha en temporada de verano (ahora) y en cuanto tiempo??

----------

